

Hands on the Creative Zii Egg (Sleek Sexy Android Device - iPhone competitor?) - rottencupcakes
http://asia.cnet.com/crave/2009/07/30/hands-on-with-the-creative-zii-egg/

======
there
it's not a phone. it's comparable to the ipod touch that runs android, but
there are no cellular radios in it.

